# The New Bowfishing Video  "Gar Hole"



## Millyville Hunter (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy!

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p6GyDvmrDss?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p6GyDvmrDss?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## TBass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks good guys, good job.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Aug 13, 2011)

that's pretty cool... like your t-shirts too.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Aug 15, 2011)

What lake did yall shoot


----------



## Charlie157 (Aug 15, 2011)

We were on Sinclair that night.  It's about over with now. Plus deer season is right around the corner.  I guess the fish are safe from us now until next year!


----------



## castandblast (Aug 15, 2011)

Charlie157 said:


> I guess the fish are safe from us now until next year!



not with us! we are hitting the water again tonight! they may get to rest when duck season comes....


----------



## Charlie157 (Aug 16, 2011)

castandblast said:


> not with us! we are hitting the water again tonight! they may get to rest when duck season comes....



I hear ya! If i had your setup I'd want to get out there every night! Maybe next year if your willing to let me pick your brain some more when the time comes!


----------



## castandblast (Aug 16, 2011)

Charlie157 said:


> I hear ya! If i had your setup I'd want to get out there every night! Maybe next year if your willing to let me pick your brain some more when the time comes!



Not much brain to pick. But yes i'll help you out any way I can. The offer still stands to go out and shoot as well.  I shot a koy last night. Looked like an albino. I'll post some pics of it tonight.


----------

